
Portable, super-high-resolution 3-D imaging - ph0rque
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/tactile-imaging-gelsight-0809.html
======
ColinWright
See also the discussion from a few days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2864565>

